# Tails of Gold



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sorry for the frustration, hopefully a breeder will see this and give you a good idea. My only suggestion is, does she belong to a regional Golden Retriever Club? If so you could try posting publicly on the club Facebook page (do it very innocently, not angrily) and maybe that will do it. Just take the tone "haven't been able to reach her, hope they didn't get lost in the mail" sort of thing, trying to get in touch with her. Is she too far away to show up at her house? Does she show her dogs? Who referred you to her? You could try enlisting that persons help. Do you know who owns the sire? I am just trying to think of other ways to enlist help from another party. Good luck.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If she doesn't give you the papers in a timely fashion, you have some options with the AKC. Keep calling them and her. Stay really polite and factual, and you should get good results. If she is selling puppies under the auspices of AKC registration, she is obligated to provide you with the papers, so if she is not providing them to her families, she is not following the rules the AKC sets out.

Do you have a contract? What does it say about registration?


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not sure if she belongs to any clubs. She owns the sire and she only lives about 15 miles from me so I could show up in person. It just would be nice if she would respond and let me know if she sent in the papers like she said she would. Colby has already had her first vet visit because she needed her booster's, couldn't wait any longer. So I lost that freebie.

All the contract states about registration is that its a limited.



I have been trying to call AKC but they have been closed due to the weather. But I'll keep trying. 

It's hard because when we bought the puppy it was such a good experience, she was so so nice and the whole thing went so smoothly and I was very impressed with her and her dogs.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

What registered name did you pick? You can login to the AKC site and check under the "store" as if you're ordering a pedigree--if you're pup's name comes up, then your girl is at the very least registered.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It sounds like she's registered the litter, according to AKC, and now you need your individual puppy's registration. When you went to get your girl, did she have you sign the AKC paperwork? It would have been a form. I send in all my litters' individual papers myself, too many people don't follow through and do it- so in case she's doing that too, did you give her a check to AKC for $30 or $40? If you did, has it cleared the bank? When a breeder sends in all the registrations together, she'd need to wait on all of them to be completed, so you can't really start counting time till the last puppy goes home... but the 8 weeks or so you've had your puppy is plenty of time for that to have happened. I don't understand her not communicating with you. If it all went well up till now, maybe something happened in her world. I'd drop by-she's close- and if she doesn't answer, then leave a nice note saying you're worried because she hasn't called you back and you need to get the info on how to do the AKC healthcare deal you signed up for.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

What I would do depends on how much I knew about the breeder. If she is a well-repected and reputable breeder who has a long track record of doing things right, I would take a more measured approach than if she was a little sketchy, in which case I would be much more firm. To me, the lack of communication is the problem. So, either way, I would drive over to her house and have a pleasant and _very_ polite conversation with her; but I would not leave until I had either the paperwork or proof that the puppy was registered.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Since she's registered the litter, most of the battle is won. Try sending a friendly letter. (Friendly means not threatening.) The letter should reiterate your agreement and include a date when you expect to get the papers. A couple of weeks is plenty. People take mail more seriously.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice, hopefully I can get some answers soon.


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

I find it really odd that the breeder hasn't provided you with papers if the litter was in fact registered. The only thing I can think of is perhaps this puppy didn't come from the parents whose litter was registered, if she had multiple litters going on at once I can see this happening. Everyone has given very good advice here, the one thing I would add is to send the letter via certified mail with return receipt, that way she knows you mean business.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

Well I got a hold of someone at AKC, she never sent in the papers for any puppy in that litter.  They told me to write a complaint letter with a copy of the registration and they will contact the breeder. But she said they can't do anything about the AKC puppy protection package we bought from her. I just wonder if anyone else who got a puppy from that litter is as ticked as I am? 

And yes I will send a certified letter to her, thanks. My husband is going to try calling her again, there hasn't been any answer and if you leave a message she will not return the call. Nice way to do business...not.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Have your husband call from another phone from the one you have used in the past. She's IDing you.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

If it were me I would show up on her door step! Sometimes that is the only way to get someone to move....you might want to take your husband, just in case...good luck!


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing Tennyson, I wonder if she has been doing this for years or just a one time thing. I want to know if other people have had this problem with this breeder in MN?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Call from a different number & say you're interested in purchasing a puppy--I bet that call gets returned. Do you have a purchase contract for your pup? Are you sure the sire/dam are AKC registered? Did you get copies of the 4 core clearances or links to their clearances on offa.org. If all of these are no, I doubt you'll ever see papers for your pup.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Does this breeder have a facebook page, website, etc? If so, start posting to see if others from the litter have run into the same issue. And, with your husband, go see the breeder in person. Sorry this has happened, but hope you get some resolution.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Who is the breeder? Perhaps someone here will know them and get in touch on your behalf. Conversely I guess it needs to be said, a potential red flag for future puppy buyers


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent off a complaint letter to AKC. We'll see what they can do for me. 
I still can't believe this woman runs her business this way.

Ok so is it ok for me to say who it is? I'm curious to know if she has done this to others?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I am curious as to who the breeder is. Did you sign a purchase agreement in which she stated the pup is AKC registrable also is she advertising the pups as being registrable. If you don't want to give her name, then why not share the sire's name. You stated she owned the sire correct? Is it possible that this isn't her litter to register? Where is the dam in all of this? Have you contacted the dam's owner?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Cjames said:


> Well I got a hold of someone at AKC, she never sent in the papers for any puppy in that litter.  They told me to write a complaint letter with a copy of the registration and they will contact the breeder. But she said they can't do anything about the AKC puppy protection package we bought from her. I just wonder if anyone else who got a puppy from that litter is as ticked as I am?
> 
> So you got a copy of the registration paperwork?
> If that exists, she registered the litter. If you have a copy, you can do it yourself online. The protection package, well, that you may have to eat along w/the $30 registration fee to AKC assuming you gave all that money to her. AKC will give you I think 30 days of insurance for free, but no chip you paid for.
> I too vote for calling from a different #. Maybe a cell and call her on your way over there! There's nothing stopping you from putting your puppy on k9data and posting the link here, or for that matter, telling who it is. Only if someone knows her will that help, other than warning others if she makes a habit of this sort of behavior.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> I am curious as to who the breeder is. Did you sign a purchase agreement in which she stated the pup is AKC registrable also is she advertising the pups as being registrable. If you don't want to give her name, then why not share the sire's name. You stated she owned the sire correct? Is it possible that this isn't her litter to register? Where is the dam in all of this? Have you contacted the dam's owner?


The litter is hers and registered. She owns the dam also. I did not get a copy of the registration papers for my puppy, that's the problem she said she would take care of it all.

Tails of Gold in Mn. She also advertises AKC puppy protection package right on her home page of her website. Yes I'm sure I'll have to eat that cost. That included, micro chip plus registration, first vet visit, year subscription to akc magazine, akc puppy handbook, ect.. They said they can't help me with that.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you have a contract with the breeder?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

On her website she lists AKC/ACA golden retrievers--it's very likely if the sire was Vega & dam was Cha Cha, that while they are AKC registered, they could have been sold on limited registration which means the pups can't be registered with the AKC. If that was the litter, only the sire has hip clearance, no others listed for him & nothing for the dam--I do hope you didn't pay $1K+ for this pup.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Since the dog was purchased with a limited registration are you sure she is not holding the papers until the dog has been neutered?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

We don't know that the OP purchased on limited registration. My guess is the sire & dam are on limited registration & thus the offspring cannot be registered w/ the AKC which would also be why she's also advertising ACA registration which is bogus. She's also touting Life's Abundance dog food which is from the same company as NuVet which is a pyramid scheme.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought she stated in an earlier post that the contract states it is limited. 

Breeder has a Facebook page, may want to post on that https://www.facebook.com/TailsOfGoldPuppies


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice job Susan on FB. To not give you papers at time of pickup is alone a huge sign they werent registrable. I am sorry you had to go through this..i think this is a lesson learned.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. If I said was a limited. . my mistake . Its full registration. Yes I did pay over a grand. And very much a learning experience. But I have my puppy and love her to death.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

That's all that matters! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Can you fill out a ripoff report?


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

Goldenhopeful said:


> Can you fill out a ripoff report?


How do you go about doing that?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would call one of the local TV networks, many of them have a consumer protection function in their new department. They usually make some calls do some footwork and if they find a bad deal, your problem will make the nightly news....that would at least protect others from this breeder....

I would also file a complaint with the local Better Business Bureau, although they are not really worth a lot compared with how they worked 20 yrs. ago...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thought they would do it..Susan's comments have been deleted from the FB page..interesting.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thought they would do it..Susan's comments have been deleted from the FB page..interesting.


Oh I missed that , what did she say?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I re-posted, sometimes Facebook deletes posts, maybe it's a system glitch.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

To the OP, I am still wondering if you have a written contract between the breeder & you stating the pup is able to be registered w/ the AKC. Her website shows "ACA", granted it's in tiny print. I don't think you have a leg to stay on if there is no written contract or written communication advertising the pups as AKC.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Do you have a contract with the breeder?


 
Yes. Part of it states that keeping the dog on lifes abundance ( she's a vendor) and she would extend a health guarantee for 5 years and not spaying until first heat cycle. Nothing about not getting registration papers if I break it. I did break it though, I had to switch food cause LA was causing loose stools.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Does the contract state the pups can be registered w/ the AKC? Does it talk about registration at all?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> I re-posted, sometimes Facebook deletes posts, maybe it's a system glitch.


Dont see it there..I posted the question too.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Most likely the page owner (the breeder) deleted the comments on her page. Is there a way to change the name on this thread so that when people are googling Tails of Gold, they can find this?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I still see my post on the Dew/Max litter pictures. When I look at the actual website, neither dam or sire is listed. If you look at the ChaCha Vega posting, someone on asked on 25 Dec if the pups could be registered w/ the AKC, the owner doesn't answer but does tell the poster to check their Facebook messages. I'm only guessing that the OP's pup is from that litter based on coloring & timing. But if it is the same litter, the fact that the breeder wouldn't answer the question for everyone to see tells me the answer was "no". Wonder if the breeders that produced ChaCha & Vega are aware that they're being bred.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Does the contract state the pups can be registered w/ the AKC? Does it talk about registration at all?


 
No nothing about registration. We went over registration when we got the puppy, and we paid for it already it's part of the puppy protection package we bought. I have the AKC folder it came in ..looks legit. States on there everything I should receive once the they received the paper work. 

So I guess nothing in writing just what she told us..


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> I still see my post on the Dew/Max litter pictures. When I look at the actual website, neither dam or sire is listed. If you look at the ChaCha Vega posting, someone on asked on 25 Dec if the pups could be registered w/ the AKC, the owner doesn't answer but does tell the poster to check their Facebook messages. I'm only guessing that the OP's pup is from that litter based on coloring & timing. But if it is the same litter, the fact that the breeder wouldn't answer the question for everyone to see tells me the answer was "no". Wonder if the breeders that produced ChaCha & Vega are aware that they're being bred.


 Yes Vega and ChaCha are her parents. I don't see your post, weird.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't see it either, fwiw. I think she prob. removed it.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I received a reply as to why my posts were deleted. To the OP for what it's worth she said all her pups were able to be dually registered with AKC and ACA and that puppies come with registration--so I would consider to push for the papers. I posted twice to the Facebook page, so perhaps posting your concern about the lack of papers might generate a response.

As for clearances (rather the lack of)--that is due to a philosophical difference between her program and that of the GRCA. While I love the look go her ChaCha, I personally couldn't support someone that wash't doing the minimum as recommended by the parent breed club.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm, "difference in philosophy" can hide a multitude of sins.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking at the pedigrees of the parents, I don't think that their breeders would put them on limited registration.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Tails of Gold in MN*



Cookie's Mom said:


> Most likely the page owner (the breeder) deleted the comments on her page. Is there a way to change the name on this thread so that when people are googling Tails of Gold, they can find this?


I think this is a great idea in case someone was searching this forum. Hopefully the way Google works, this thread would show up on a search simply because we have mentioned Tails of Gold a breeder in Minnesota who appears to be behaving unethically. The more you mention Tails of Gold the better, because the higher 'search counts' show up first.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

Just posted on Tails of Gold FB wall, see how long it stays there.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to say but this is not the first time I have heard of this breeder doing less than a 'good' job with their breeding program. Being a small breeder on the other side of the Twin Cities I do get customers that have contacted this breeder. Over the years I have had a several people mention them - particularly questioning that she is the "premier" golden retriever breeder in Minneapolis/St Paul. Great title but too bad it does not exsist except on their website.

I have had more concerns about people looking for a puppy from me that they could use to breed with their Tails of Gold dog. (NO) That would lead me to believe that this breeder is handing out full registration sometimes. This is the first time I have heard about problems with never receiving registration. 

Did you actually sign the AKC registration application when you picked up your puppy? If so it might still be there. I would politely show up at their door and have a face to face conversation. Facebook, emails, or text messages are not effective tools to get someone to do something that they don't want to do. It is much harder to say no to your face than in writing. Do your best to leave your frustration at the door when you talk to her. If she promises it in the future get out your phone/calendar and schedule a return visit when you can pick up the registration form. 

Last, if you are ready to give up on the registration - get a PAL/ILP ttp://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm for your dog. Then you can participate in any AKC event other than the conformation ring.

Last remember that most dogs eligible for registration never get registered, the lack of paperwork does not make your pup a lesser dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cookie's Mom said:


> Most likely the page owner (the breeder) deleted the comments on her page. Is there a way to change the name on this thread so that when people are googling Tails of Gold, they can find this?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, if the OP wishes to change the Thread Title, all she needs to do is contact me or any of the other Mods, we can change it for her.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

Leslie B said:


> Sorry to say but this is not the first time I have heard of this breeder doing less than a 'good' job with their breeding program. Being a small breeder on the other side of the Twin Cities I do get customers that have contacted this breeder. Over the years I have had a several people mention them - particularly questioning that she is the "premier" golden retriever breeder in Minneapolis/St Paul. Great title but too bad it does not exsist except on their website.
> 
> I have had more concerns about people looking for a puppy from me that they could use to breed with their Tails of Gold dog. (NO) That would lead me to believe that this breeder is handing out full registration sometimes. This is the first time I have heard about problems with never receiving registration.
> 
> ...


Yes I did sign a registration paper, and I understand it doesn't make my dog any lesser, but I paid her for it, it came with the puppy package. So she pretty much stole money from us.

I sent in my complaint to AKC, just waiting to hear from them. Mu husband is prepared to go to her front door. I paid for the puppy and he paid for the package as a gift to me. 

I would love for the title of this thread changed. Thanks. I don't want other people getting ripped off like we did.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The AKC takes a dim view of breeders that that commit fraud.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't see your post anymore on the Tails of Gold Facebook page--did she reply with an answer? If you're not already "friends" of the page, any messages may show up in your "others" folder on Facebook. Hopefully, she does the right thing & gets you the AKC registration & refunds the puppy package as you can no longer utilize it. As an FYI, it took me two posts in order to get a reply.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> I don't see your post anymore on the Tails of Gold Facebook page--did she reply with an answer? If you're not already "friends" of the page, any messages may show up in your "others" folder on Facebook. Hopefully, she does the right thing & gets you the AKC registration & refunds the puppy package as you can no longer utilize it. As an FYI, it took me two posts in order to get a reply.


 She deleted it, no answer. I liked the page a few months ago. Thanks 
I hope so too.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

My complaint letter to the AKC worked, got everything I paid for. I really didn't think they would do anything but they did, so I'm a happy camper . Thanks everyone for all your advice.


----------



## licb2318 (Jul 21, 2015)

Has anyone recently had problems with getting the registration papers on your puppy purchased from Tails of Gold & no response from them when you call or email them?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

If I was you I would go directly to AKC as the OP got it resolved that way. Seems like this "breeder" is up to the same old games. Sigh..


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Some people never learn. You would think having the AKC complaint would have made them register every litter as soon as they hit the ground!!!


----------



## licb2318 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you! Wish my son & d-I-l would have read this forum before purchasing from this breeder. The puppy they purchased is so sweet & adorable though. With that said she's been sick since they bought her. She just went to the vet yesterday for the 2nd time for a follow up visit. She does have a parasite & the vet is treating her for it along with the older pups she passed it on to. :-( I don't understand how this person is still in business considering she doesn't return customers calls or emails regarding the registration papers, after they purchase a puppy.


----------



## licb2318 (Jul 21, 2015)

My son & D-I-L showed up at her front door today. They reached her this morn. finally & said they want to come over & get the paperwork to register the puppy themselves. The breeder said she'd be home all day, then said she's leaving at 5:00 after my DIL said they'd be there at 5:00. Long story short, my son & DIL got a call from her with breeder saying she has prior commitments. She didn't know they were 5 min. away from her house. They got there about 1:45 this afternoon. Husband outside saying she's in the shower. DIL got on the phone calling AKC. Breeder came out of house saying she registered the pup & gave them the number. AKC said they will check on it & send son & DIL registration in a day or 2. For the breeders sake, she better be telling the truth. My DIL doesn't play games with people.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

This breeder is a piece of work. I'm sorry your son and DIL are dealing with this, but I am glad that they went to her directly and weren't messing around.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

She is in business because she promptly returns all calls and emails BEFORE the pup is purchased. It is only afterward that her true colors come out.


----------



## licb2318 (Jul 21, 2015)

*I can't believe*

she thinks she can do this to people & people will sit back & take it. She apparently registered the puppy yesterday after talking with my DIL on the phone. DIL told me that AKC sent them the email yesterday saying the pup is now registered. She's definitely a piece of work.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Good for them for going to her and getting it done. Sounds like this lady is a piece of work. Hope the puppy is feeling better!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

licb2318 said:


> she thinks she can do this to people & people will sit back & take it. She apparently registered the puppy yesterday after talking with my DIL on the phone. DIL told me that AKC sent them the email yesterday saying the pup is now registered. She's definitely a piece of work.


It's quite a racket, to get folks to pay for registration and then wait and see who even cares. At $30 ($40 if you get the chip tracking) each and say 10 puppies, that's a small appliance out of every litter...


----------



## Ginger.ourlove (Nov 18, 2015)

WE are new here. Found out the hard way. anybody still monitoring this forum? 

Sick dog, no papers. would be happy to hear from anybody regarding this person. We also contacted AKC


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I have not dealt with this breeder but have noticed that there has been a complaint filed against her with the Better Business Bureau of MN. Perhaps others on the forum would be able to offer you suggestions on dealing with this individual but you do have the option of filing a complaint with the BBB in addition to whatever else you may do. I have had problems with another breeder in MN and I can tell you that in my case the breeder closely monitored the complaints regarding her on this forum (and there were many made by other people) and when I began to post I received a call from her threatening me. I do not take kindly to threats and since all of my postings were the truth I continued to post. Coincidence  my AKC papers arrived 2 days after I posted a message stating that she had threatened me and that I had no intention to discontinuing my posts. So, continue to post. It shows up when people do a Google search for that breeder and it seems likely that the breeder will notice that there have been posts on GRF regarding her and will look to see what the posts are. I wouldn't think negative posts from previous customers would be benefical to her. Contact the AKC and if need be file a complaint with the BBB. Good luck!


----------



## Ginger.ourlove (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you forgot about BBB, AKC has been notified.

We will post as we progress to help others.


----------



## ndirishkmk (Jan 23, 2016)

Yikes! I'm glad I googled this breeder before I contacted them. I'm interested in one of their year-old dogs but clearly I'll avoid them now!! Do any of you other Minnesotans know of good breeders that have older dogs? I can't get a puppy due to my work schedule but I'm home all the time other than that to care for one!


----------



## Nick Kistler (Sep 30, 2017)

Hello, new user. My wife and I purchased a golden retriever from Valorie at Tails of Gold in June of 2017. We agreed and paid for her to send in AKC registration papers.

I apparently did not do proper research because all of the stories in this thread are applicable to me. Valorie will not return our phone calls or messages regarding our puppy's registration. I am considering showing up at her place since I cannot get through. 

Overall, our puppy has been great but has Giardia and has not been able to get rid of it despite multiple treatments from our vet. Looking into Valorie and Tails of Gold more now, it appears she has faced multiple reviews from the county including sanitation complaints. I am wondering if this is somehow related to our puppies health issues. 

Definitely should have done more research upfront on this, but we do love the pup. The sketchy behavior of the breeder is very frustrating and it is perplexing that she is able to maintain her business.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Nick Kistler said:


> Hello, new user. My wife and I purchased a golden retriever from Valorie at Tails of Gold in June of 2017. We agreed and paid for her to send in AKC registration papers.
> 
> I apparently did not do proper research because all of the stories in this thread are applicable to me. Valorie will not return our phone calls or messages regarding our puppy's registration. I am considering showing up at her place since I cannot get through.
> 
> ...



She survives because more people don't follow up and file complaints with AKC and more important places like BBB and rip off. Also many people just go the fast route google search for a puppy and then buy at one of places that come up as having a puppy available. If the site is well set up and everything looks good most people don't go further. Based on what the people went thru that posted here I would go directly to her it seems to be the only way she will complete things and then once you have your papers make sure you post to BBB what you had to go thru. The more places the complaints end up from those that had problems the more likely it is people will see it when searching for a puppy.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I could understand the kennel name Tales of Gold. But Tails of Gold? That's an odd one on certain levels.


----------

